# Smoking a venison roast



## dogboy152 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have 2 rump  roasts and 2 shoulder roasts from last fall's deer. Shoulders are about 1.5 lbs each, rumps are close to 2 lbs. I'm new to the smoking arena, and I'd like to jump in with both feet now. My first endeavor was last weekend...smoked some beef ribs, and I was pleased. 
I use an Akorn Kamado, and have pretty much got the heat control down pat.
Anybody got some helpful tips? I realize the two types of roast are completely different, so I'm at least that far ahead of the game. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mowin (Jun 25, 2016)

Never cooked a shoulder. Those get ground up for sausage or burger. :drool. 

The hind roasts, now those are yummy smoked.
I keep my rub simple on venison. Salt(not too much), cracked black pepper, garlic and onion powder.  

I smoke at 200-225* and shoot for a IT of 135 for a med rare. 
Cover and let rest for 30 min. The IT will climb some. Slice accrost the grain, and enjoy.  

You can also make venison pastrami out of the roasts.  Do a search and you will find lots of recipies.  

Good luck..


----------



## dogboy152 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks mowin. I'm a simple seasoning man myself. How about a brine? Necessary or no? Also, don't have a remote thermometer yet, how long before I check the IT?


----------



## mowin (Jun 25, 2016)

How are you checking your pit temps?  Not familiar with your pit, but most stock therms are off. Some by a shocking amount. 

That said, if your pit is around 225* , a 2# roast should take 3 hrs or more. I'd start checking the IT around 2 hrs.  Id grab a cheap oven therm and test it in boiling water and use that to check pit temps.


----------



## dogboy152 (Jun 25, 2016)

It's a built-in therm on the lid. Replaced it once already and I shoulda boiled it before I re-installed the new one...my bad. I guess as I go along I'll get the feel for this, but I sure do appreciate the time you folks take to help us new guys.
By the way, what are your thoughts on smoking largemouth bass and northern pike?


----------



## mowin (Jun 25, 2016)

Well,. I love smoked fish. However, ive only smoked salmon once. While it came out fantastic, im not the one to give advice on fish, except to steer you to the fish section.  Lol

Oh.   As far as brine, ive never d brined except to cure the meat for pastrami.


----------



## zachd (Aug 24, 2016)

Never smoked a largemouth as I catch and release though but smoked northern is very very good!


----------

